# Well Time to stop Lurking



## EroSennin (Jan 25, 2010)

Hows it going everyone!

Been lurking here for quite a while. just been a bit paranoid about registering on the site from my home so i wanted to be at a public access point. anyone else concerned about using their home net access for this site?

anyway I am about 20 days into my first grow. and i've already made a few mistakes killed one seedling  

I currently am running 6 23 watt 6500K CFL's and 1 65 watt 2700K CFL *its what i could find and the local home improvement store*. kind of kicking myself for not picking up the $35 70watt HPS i saw at that store now as i am in my lights right now about $50 with the bulbs and fixtures. 

My grow space is a very small closet about 6.5 feet high and its a triangle *they just put a door in the corner of the room* i can fit 3 5 gal buckets in there with out much issue.

I am doing a soil grow with some mystery seeds *Kind of* its some kind of afghani indica using and what i was told was an "afghani hash plant"

I was at first going to use miracle grow potting soil and i sprouted in it. right after they sprouted i decided to go with Ceder Grove Potting soil, it contained Worm castings, Peat, and fish meal. 

I've been a bit worried about my transplant though as i did not add any kind of drainage medium and transplanted into half filled 5 gal buckets while they where still seedlings. they are growing strong and health y but i have been a bit concerned about root rot so i have been letting them get quite possibly too dry. 

one of my main questions is should i attempt anouther transplant at this point? if i do it will be into a completely filled 5 gal bucket /w a gravel and sand.

for ferts i have been using Alaska Fish Emulsion as i heard it will be very hard to burn the plants with it. using 3 tea spoons of 5-1-1 per gallon of water and after i watered yesterday i did a nut test on the soil to find i am low on phosferis so i'm going to add 1 tea spoon of Morebloom to the next watering.

I noticed my PH is just over 7 and was thinking i should bring it down a bit. would i want to perhaps add a little (Vinegar i think need to check) to the next watering?

sorry for all the n00b questions but i am hoping to produce at least some decent bud with this grow and just get better from this point. 

and any tips for someone whos overaly paranoid who wants to get some good seeds? i was hoping to try ak-47 and Medicine Man

Thank you all 

Ero


----------

